# New Stiletto Roofer's Hatchets!



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

MJW said:


> What about pulling nails. I wouldn't want to switch hammers through out the day. To each his own I guess.
> 
> I use an Estwing 20 oz. now. Maybe I should try something different next time I need a new one.


That's going to be addressed on my hatchet design. Plus, a few other features no other hatchet has specifically for roofing applications.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> I am an Estwing (I love it when tradesman say EASTwing!) guy. Ever since my youth and rock-hounding. http://www.geo-tools.com/Images/Products/New%20Folder/Hammers/12oz-1-big.jpg.
> 
> But I do see, after all the chat here, for a change and an upgrade to a Stiletto!!! Or 2ndGen's project........


It's going to be the Robocop of hatchets! :laughing:
I just can't divulge too much right now.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Certainly STRAIGHT. Never did understand a curved claw.


While the curved claw hammer has greater capacity to pull a nail, legend has it that if a roofer slips and starts to slide down a roof, a straight claw can be spiked into the roof on the way down to slow you down.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

MJW said:


> What about pulling nails. I wouldn't want to switch hammers through out the day. To each his own I guess.
> 
> I use an Estwing 20 oz. now. Maybe I should try something different next time I need a new one.


Once I was introduced to a Hatchet, I never looked back. Mine is an Estwing. Love it. The shorter handle is easy to get in and out of my holster.


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 30, 2005)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Certainly STRAIGHT. Never did understand a curved claw.


I understand the claw end of a hammer will pull nails better without bending them.


----------



## roofwiz74 (Oct 27, 2006)

that's not a new style.Looks just like my AJC I've been using for 20yrs.
I just love it when someone buys a nice new tool and has no clue how to use it.
why would you need a hammer to pull nails if you are shingling.I do all my prep before felting.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

roofwiz74 said:


> that's not a new style.Looks just like my AJC I've been using for 20yrs.
> I just love it when someone buys a nice new tool and has no clue how to use it.
> why would you need a hammer to pull nails if you are shingling.I do all my prep before felting.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

2ndGen said:


> It's going to be the Robocop of hatchets! :laughing:
> I just can't divulge too much right now.



You do know that I am expecting one of these....GIFT WRAPPED.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

2ndGen said:


> While the curved claw hammer has greater capacity to pull a nail, legend has it that if a roofer slips and starts to slide down a roof, a straight claw can be spiked into the roof on the way down to slow you down.



If one needs "help" in pulling nails.....One SHOULD NOT be on the roof! 

The pros of a straight outweigh the pulling ease of a curved!!! IMNSHO


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

What in the $#%^# was that video for?? I think they were speaking spanish????? Who knows.............


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

MJW said:


> What in the $#%^# was that video for?? I think they were speaking spanish????? Who knows.............


Mostly 2ndGen's videos are pertinent....But WTF was that? 

Too much Absinthe!


----------



## johnk (Apr 23, 2007)

Whats with you and Yoda?This is a post for a hatchet,instead it turns into trying to hammer Yoda.Oh,now i see the relevance...:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

johnk said:


> Whats with you and Yoda?This is a post for a hatchet,instead it turns into trying to hammer Yoda.Oh,now i see the relevance...:laughing::laughing::laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:
It's a little running joke we have between each other. 
That's nothing...everyonce in a while, I like to post this one:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> You do know that I am expecting one of these....GIFT WRAPPED.


But of course!  When I get them produced, I'm going to give one to every Roofer/Carpenter here for feedback. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

MJW said:


> What in the $#%^# was that video for?? I think they were speaking spanish????? Who knows.............


:laughing: Sorry...it was for RoofWiz! Private joke (check out his avatar). And it sounded like Eastern European to me...actually, I think it's Turkish.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

We get the Roof"wiz" thing, but that video was so leftfield!!!!


----------



## Quiglag (Dec 18, 2007)

2ndGen said:


> I have my own Roofing Hatchet in development now. I got to talkin' to Stiletto and we might be working together on a really hot Hatchet (mine!).
> 
> These feel nice. I can't wait to use them tomorrow.
> 
> ...


 New toys. :clap:

And good luck with your hatchet development.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Quiglag said:


> New toys. :clap:
> 
> And good luck with your hatchet development.


Thanks Guig...it's going to be a Hatchet by a Roofer "for" Roofers. While today most are used as an accessory to a gun, I want mine to be something that guys who still use them for application reach for as the best that they can get.


----------



## roofwiz74 (Oct 27, 2006)

I want to try the magnet head,see if I can dip it in my pouch and get a nail on it right.it'd be sweet one wack.
a little bit of a curve in the bottom of the handle like a california framer would be nice to.


----------



## Mike_Chrest (Dec 21, 2008)

2ndGen,
What ever happened to these hatchets? I looked on the Stilleto site and they are a different design now. Did the magnet on the center of the head work?
Mike


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i guess the siding guys dont get nuttin


----------



## roof-lover (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm pretty sure i'll be using a Estwing drywall hatchet till the day i die.


----------



## outlaw (Jan 7, 2009)

Plumb 20 oz. w/ about 3.5" cut off. There is nothing like it.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Mike_Chrest said:


> 2ndGen,
> What ever happened to these hatchets? I looked on the Stilleto site and they are a different design now. Did the magnet on the center of the head work?
> Mike


Hey Mike, 

I used the roofing hatchets they sent me (same as AJC design), but I found their heads too small. But, as light as they were, they did send the nails home.

My hatchet design is just about ready to go.

Stiletto has a really nice new hatchet for drywall or lathing I believe.

I have to get in contact with them soon. 

But trust me, what I have designed will be used by Roofer's Roofers. 

No other hammer/hatchet on the market will be able to touch it. 

It should be done by this Spring.

2G.


----------



## Mike_Chrest (Dec 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: Very cool can't wait to see it.


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 22, 2008)

I use a 17oz Estwing anti vibe curved claw hammer also a slate hammer(spike).
The dead on t7 looks good but the handle looks way too long for me.
Cheers
Dave


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Mike, 
I'll display it here first (once it's "protected" intellectually).

English,
Roofer's hammers definitely need to be shorter.

We swing about 1/3 the distance of a Carpenter or any other trade 
(less room between us and the striking target [deck, shingles, etc...]).

I had a buddy who loved Framing Hammers to shingle with, but first thing he'd do is lop off about 2" off of the handle of any hammer he'd buy.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

*My Avatar...ain't it the coolest?*

C on new thread...


----------



## johnk (Apr 23, 2007)

Heres how its done in Canada


----------



## theroofinggod (Jun 28, 2007)

I prefer the stanley anti vibe sheetrock hammer,and a hook blade,I don`t really care for a magnet at the end of my hammer,seen people sink a nail into their finger because one had stuck to the head,and they didn`t realize it


----------

